# Kohler 2 piece tub



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

We're luckily not installing these 2 piece tubs at the rate that a few are on here, cause they are kind of a pain, but here's my second one to do.


----------



## aurias1111 (Oct 28, 2009)

Finished my first kohler two piece today. It was a biotch lol. There used to be an enclosed roman tub in the location. Had to move
waters and drain under slab.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

How did that tub compare to maxx brand? Better quality? Did you have more/less room for margin of error?


----------



## Workhorseplmg (Apr 10, 2013)

Here's an American standard 2 piece I finished today. It wasn't bad on installation, but it's over an unfinished basement. Had to drill a lot of tile but it went pretty quick, about 4 hrs in total.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Workhorseplmg said:


> Here's an American standard 2 piece I finished today. It wasn't bad on installation, but it's over an unfinished basement. Had to drill a lot of tile but it went pretty quick, about 4 hrs in total.



I see you used the faucet that came with the tub, that's the biggest BS tub and faucet combo I've ever ****ed with. I've installed that tub a dozen times but the builder always buys a different faucet since that American standard one has to be hooked up with flex tubes below the floor. I'm pretty good at roughing in and setting that tub but it's still junk. It's so flimsy you can pick each piece up with one hand


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Michaelcookplum said:


> How did that tub compare to maxx brand? Better quality? Did you have more/less room for margin of error?


I'm personally not a fan of anything Kohler, and this tub is added to the list. For what they charge for their shiot, their quality sucks. 

The Maax skirt being completely open in the middle made setting the tub section easy enough that I installed the Maax one solo, i needed help with the Kohler. Kohler one has a solid fiberglass bottom with 4 cutouts for the tub feet and a cutout for the waste/overflow. 

Other reasons I needed help with the Kohler, the skirt section was more floppy than the Maax one, which made it where I couldn't easily grab and move it myself; the tub section was heavier, but it was also a little bit bigger so kind of a moot point. 

Main reason I didn't like Kohler in this situation, is they sent their STUPIDLY over engineered yet under engineered cable drain ... throw that crap away and get Geberit. Kohler one has like 15 parts, is 4" deep and the cable comes out the back, Geberit is 1 7/8" deep, super simple and reliable and the cable comes out the bottom. I did learn you have to specify if you need a long cable version. Kohler expects the valves and spout to be off centered with this tub too, which is ugly IMO.

Kohler also doesn't reinforce the fiberglass where they expect you to mount everything, that's your job. The Maax one was thick where the valves/spout went.

I did like the little blocks to keep the skirt from wobbling once set, which you can see in this pic also showing part of the 1x4 i used across that edge. Of course the Maax didn't have those since it didn't need them.

Kohler had 4x4 blocks for their feet, which were not cut straight which made shimming it to level and not rock a little bit more difficult. Maax has the leveling legs with a jam nut to lock the position.

If it were my $, I would buy the Maax.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Forgot pic.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Workhorseplmg said:


> Here's an American standard 2 piece I finished today. It wasn't bad on installation, but it's over an unfinished basement. Had to drill a lot of tile but it went pretty quick, about 4 hrs in total.


Lucky, i would love basement access for these. I'd even be happy if it were a finished basement with white carpet.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

chonkie said:


> Forgot pic.



That's I good idea to strengthen the deck, I've never done that before but I will from now on! Awesome!!


----------



## Workhorseplmg (Apr 10, 2013)

Michaelcookplum said:


> I see you used the faucet that came with the tub, that's the biggest BS tub and faucet combo I've ever ****ed with. I've installed that tub a dozen times but the builder always buys a different faucet since that American standard one has to be hooked up with flex tubes below the floor. I'm pretty good at roughing in and setting that tub but it's still junk. It's so flimsy you can pick each piece up with one hand


No doubt it's a cheap expensive American standard turd all the way. On a slab this faucet wouldn't be possible, but it's what they wanted so I installed it. Light yes, but once everything is screwed in its "solid". I wouldn't pick it up one handed, one hard hit on tile and it would crack or damage the finish


----------



## panther (Oct 27, 2010)

I've been installing more and more of them. Still a little weird to do, but look great after.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Bain ultra with color changing scan Took a few 2/4 s and strapped the valve bodies to them on both sides -you can barely make out the band iron/ strapping. Those bodies arent movin. I love this tub.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Where's the framing and deck?


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Not my job. Tubs set on mortar three sides on frame like the directions show. Bracing and magnetic skirt came with it but I couldn't talk the homeowner out of tile.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Ah, magnetic skirt. I've never installed one of those Bain Ultra.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Makes me wonder, is purple bath water supposed to be soothing and relaxing?


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

chonkie said:


> Makes me wonder, is purple bath water supposed to be soothing and relaxing?



like the purple drank?


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

KoleckeINC said:


> Bain ultra with color changing scan Took a few 2/4 s and strapped the valve bodies to them on both sides -you can barely make out the band iron/ strapping. Those bodies arent movin. I love this tub.



That faucet would have been a lot harder in copper. I hate when HO or builder wants spout on opposite side of handles. So much soldering in tight spaces


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

This tub does 7 different colors and changed colors gradually creating a very cool effect. I put the one in our local supply so I could leave my cards next to it. Worked out great. The other great thing is that the grohe bath filler they chose has oem connectors and can not be installed to hard pipe. Hence-I strapped the bodies down to some 2x4's. I get real jealous of chonkies work. We're off doing a million different jobs and only fun ones once in a great while


----------

